# strange breeding of doe and buck rabbit



## countrygirl1178 (Dec 13, 2016)

On monday i bred my netherland dwarfs and i put the buck in an empty cage and then i put the doe in with him he mated with her and she cooperated with and he had two successful  matings so on tuesday i put the same doe in the same bucks cage but she ignored him and did her best to keep  away from him could she by chance know already that she is pregnant


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Dec 13, 2016)

I also noticed that a couple of b times the doe would lay on her side why


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 13, 2016)

@samssimonsays @BunnyGirl @Bunnylady 

Tagging a few rabbit people.

Most likely she was bred successfully and is no longer accepting the buck.


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Dec 13, 2016)

I am no good at this genetics thing so i was wondering  is it possible to breed a Himalayan dwarf doe with a black otter buck


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2016)

I think you can breed a rabbit to a rabbit... the major concern/issue is you don't want to breed a large male to a small female as the kits could be to big to birth successfully and you lose the doe and kits.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't know netherland genetics but I do know they are tricky and you have to be careful with coloring. You do not want shaded and otters to mix if I am remembering right... Definitely start reading on that before you start crossing and making unknown colors. If any of those ever got into a show line it would really mess things up with the pedigrees from what I was told by a friend.  

They can already have taken to the first breeding by then, yes. Usually I will breed them, separate them for 4-7 hours and place them together again later that day then one week to the day I will place them together again to confirm. Some will be receptive to a buck all the way until they deliver though, so it is not 100% accurate. 

My Rabbits laid on their sides to sleep when they were completely relaxed.


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks samssimonsays for the information i will certainly research more before breeding. You were certainly right when you said the color genetics of the Netherland dwarf was tricky more like down right confusing but I'm determined to learn


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 14, 2016)

countrygirl1178 said:


> Thanks samssimonsays for the information i will certainly research more before breeding. You were certainly right when you said the color genetics of the Netherland dwarf was tricky more like down right confusing but I'm determined to learn


If you can find a reputable breeder they will be a wealth of information. Also, any rabbit judge (ARBA website should have them listed) will be able to give you great advice! I would pick up a standard of perfection book as well. That was a huge help for knowing breed standards in my breeds.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 14, 2016)

Congrats! Judging by the doe's behavior towards the buck, she is probably pregnant.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 14, 2016)

countrygirl1178 said:


> I am no good at this genetics thing so i was wondering  is it possible to breed a Himalayan dwarf doe with a black otter buck



Well, of course it's possible, but as a friend of mine who used to write articles for a breed newsletter would have said of a cross like this: "DON'T DO THIS!" You _might_ get something out of it that you could show, but the potential for producing rabbits that were some mixed up combination that isn't showable is great, and that could continue for generations. A person that is good with genetics could probably put a name on those non-showable colors, but a lot of rabbit breeders wouldn't have a clue, and that could result in a lot of frustration or even embarrassment for someone who wants to show, but winds up producing a bunch of non-showable colors instead.

And yes, a doe that is bred one day will often refuse service the next - perfectly normal behavior.


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Dec 14, 2016)

I am keeping my fingers crossed if i get any pinkies I'll up date i have not learned to palpitate yet but according to the calendar I am expecting pinkies from my Florida white (Audrey) when i tried to checked her she freaked out and after they mated I put her back in and she too growled at the buck and did her best to stay away but at the same time he acted like he wasn't interested in her after she growled at him


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks all....sorry it took so long to reply the weather is terrible here so I've been busy with the animals i ended up putting the royal palms in with the chickens and they all get along fine and with the rabbits water freezing it keeps you busy


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 23, 2016)

I try to watch the buck breed and do his fall-off three times in an hour's period. I then wait 8 hours and rebreed. The first mating can put the doe in heat and be receptive the second time. Leaving the doe in the buck's cage that last half hour can help in fertilization. If taken out too soon, she may urinate away the sperm. She usually won't urinate in the buck's cage. There's no need to put her back in a day later. If you have an empty cage next to the buck or doe, placing the pair next to one another can also make her receptive and send her into heat.


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Dec 23, 2016)

My florida white  (Audrey) had 6 babies one didn't survive on monday night so it was a successful breeding  but thanks for the advise


----------

